# al weer used car complex



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

We went looking round Al Weer used car complex today and saw a few cars we liked in two showrooms:-

1) Alwan Cars LLC
2) Al Khawaneel

Anybody have any knowledge of these guys / bought a car from them? If so any feedback?

Thanks in advance.


----------

